# Apples and Wine, a sentimental little piece.



## Diwundrin (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Katybug (Sep 28, 2013)

That is soooo funny and so true.  I copied & shared with every good apple I know.  Thanks for the good laugh.


----------

